# Verzögerung einbauen



## MakaveliHH (9. Juli 2004)

Wie kann man eigentlich eine Verzögerung von ein paar sekunden in ein VBsript einbauen ?


----------



## sulkifix (9. Juli 2004)

Schreibe an den Anfang des Programmes:

Private Declare Sub Sleep Lib "kernel32" (ByVal _
dwMilliSeconds As Long)

und Im Programm kannst du dann mit 

        Sleep (Dauer_in_ms)

warten lassen


----------



## Retlaw (9. Juli 2004)

In VBS gehts auch einfach mit

```
WScript.Sleep n
```
wobei n die Anzahl der Millisekunden ist.


----------



## sulkifix (9. Juli 2004)

Ups das ist VB Script. Sorry habe wohl gepennt ;-)


----------

